
Google chiefs were distraught after Trump won in 2016 - mediawatch
https://www.itwire.com/strategy/84486-google-chiefs-were-distraught-after-trump-won-in-2016.html
======
lovich
How is the article seriously trying to argue about the "level of disconnect"
between google and the rest of the world based on them being disappointed that
Trump won?

They backed the other candidate, wouldn't anyone be reasonably dissapointed
that the candidate they backed lost? On top of that _half_ the country backed
the other candidate. It's not like google took a position that was the
opposite of the vast majority of America.

